# Express pay, well not really.......



## Michael Pare (Jul 27, 2014)

I've been getting notices of a 2 to 3 day period before we get paid on express pay, I wonder if the accounting department is on vacation .


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

There was a disclaimer about your bank taking 2 or 3 days, Michael. If I remember correctly.

Just looked at app and can't find it. Perhaps when ya cash out?


----------



## Michael Pare (Jul 27, 2014)

They sen you a text when you cash out.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I, too, am recently getting the same error. Used to go through almost immediately. USAA.


----------



## Michael Pare (Jul 27, 2014)

I think it has do do with the holidays, I hope this doesn't go on through all of December.


----------



## superise (Oct 14, 2015)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but it is permanent you guys are now catching up with the rest of us. Express pay died early this year.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I've never waited more than 30 minutes for a deposit and just cashed today got the text from my bank that it cleared less than 5 minutes later.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

superise said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news but it is permanent you guys are now catching up with the rest of us. Express pay died early this year.


Along with Barry, never a problem.


----------



## Michael Pare (Jul 27, 2014)

So express pay is dead never to return?, well if that is true I'll miss that, maybe Juno will have it.


----------



## SmD71nG (Feb 25, 2016)

Express Pay is not dead, that is one of the biggest draws for Lyft to recruit drivers. If you do have a rental vehicle though, express pay is disabled, which is understandable since they need to make sure they get the fee's if you don't make the power driver bonus'.


----------



## superise (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't rent a vehicle or lease one, like I said, express pay died early this year not just for me but other drivers. I used to be able to cash out and get my funds in about 20mins last year, then came 2016 and new bank cards with chip and express pay was dead, got the same messages that the others are getting. We went to the Bank and they said when Lyft release the funds they make it available, the delay has noting to do with them. Sooner or later it will ketch up with you too. I have been Driving Lyft for over a year.


----------



## superise (Oct 14, 2015)

Lyft needs to move to instant pay like Uber.


----------



## superise (Oct 14, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> There was a disclaimer about your bank taking 2 or 3 days, Michael. If I remember correctly.
> 
> Just looked at app and can't find it. Perhaps when ya cash out?


I cash out on Uber with instant pay and there is no delay of 1-3 days, instant pay is instant pay.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

This is absolute garbage. I use a tiny credit union and get my express pay in less than 30 minutes. "catch up to you", it's an automatic process which is handled by a company called Stripe. there isn't someone sitting behind a computer looking at every Express Pay request saying "ok-send that one.....don't send that one.....send that one in 2 days....send this one now." Your bank lied to you or had no clue what you're talking about. I'm in 7 different Lyft facebook lounges with thousands of Lyft drivers across the country, not once have I seen one person complain their deposit took more than a few hours. Get real.


----------



## superise (Oct 14, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> This is absolute garbage. I use a tiny credit union and get my express pay in less than 30 minutes. "catch up to you", it's an automatic process which is handled by a company called Stripe. there isn't someone sitting behind a computer looking at every Express Pay request saying "ok-send that one.....don't send that one.....send that one in 2 days....send this one now." Your bank lied to you or had no clue what you're talking about. I'm in 7 different Lyft facebook lounges with thousands of Lyft drivers across the country, not once have I seen one person complain their deposit took more than a few hours. Get real.


Why are you so defensive, is Lyft or Strip your company? It is what it is, no express pay since early this year so you calling my comment 'garbage' does not change that fact for us. So take it easy, let those drivers who are now experiencing the problem keep us up to date with how long it is taking them to receive their pay when they cash out, 20min or 24hr.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

When people who have no idea how technology works start filling forums with lies (garbage), I'll call it like it is. Which of the following is more likely:

A) Lyft is slowly but surely taking EP away from drivers (rather than turning it off all at once)

B) The teller at your bank was clueless (not uncommon for someone who gets paid $8-10/hour)/your bank doesn't support instant transfers via debit card,

Tens of thousands of drivers use Express Pay successfully, including my friend who lives in Tampa. But because it didn't work with your bank, that means Lyft is getting rid of it. sounds logical. SMH


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Different banks do things differently and use different platforms.

So individual experiences may vary. Not worth an argument.

Google Lyft help expresspay.....


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ridiculous thread, get EP in less then 10 mins all the time. 
Listen to what Barry said because it's 100% true. 
As a long time mentor myself I know it works fast for almost everyone I see unless you entered some wrong bank info


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Yup. They're definitely getting rid of it. That's why they spent resources to move the info to the top of the earnings screen and added a Payout History feature. Because companies always invest man-hours and money in features they're removing.


----------



## scamp (May 2, 2016)

First time Express Pay didnt deposit to my paypal debit card in 10 minutes. Lyft is telling it will be there 7th arhh. Called paypal and they haven't changed anything and didn't get a Push credit from them. Lyft support is useless.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I THINK Lyft has increased the number of financial institutions that do the "instant" transfer of funds. I have Fifth Third bank checking. Before last week, it always took at least 2 business days for me to receive the deposit. But last Thursday, it occurred instantly after I pressed the "pay now" button.


----------

